# Visit from Woodpile



## ironman123 (Sep 21, 2021)

Had a visit from Woodpile today. Enjoyed talking with him and showing him around my shops. He gave me a cow bone to cut for nuts and saddles on my cigar box guitars and a few pieces of wood. And dog gone it @Woodpile I didn't give you anything. When I come out to your place, I will surprise you with something.

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 21, 2021)

Pictures or it didn't happen...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 21, 2021)

@Nature Man it happened

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodpile (Sep 22, 2021)

ironman123 said:


> Had a visit from Woodpile today. Enjoyed talking with him and showing him around my shops. He gave me a cow bone to cut for nuts and saddles on my cigar box guitars and a few pieces of wood. And dog gone it @Woodpile I didn't give you anything. When I come out to your place, I will surprise you with something.


Looking forward to your visit. Bring your chain saw.


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 22, 2021)

Now, that's a bone!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 22, 2021)

@Mike Hill , I cut that bone in half today and the stink was worse than cutting or turning deer antler.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 22, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 22, 2021)

You ain't kidd'n!!!!!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 26, 2021)

ironman123 said:


> @Mike Hill , I cut that bone in half today and the stink was worse than cutting or turning deer antler.


No bone smells great. Like deer antler. Hot hair comes to mind. But you may be able to dissipate the rot smell by judicious application of bleach water in a 5 gallon pail now that it is cut open. I recommend about a week. That is my cleanup for deer bones that are to be used for whatever craft around here.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

